# Locking tuners for $28, can they be any good?



## elkoki (Nov 27, 2020)

What are your guys' thoughts on tuners like these? I think they're made in China. They're called "Guyker" they got 6 inline and 3+3, at the moment they are $28 through a black Friday deal on Amazon, normally they are $34. Not a huge price difference but they're cheap enough to get my attention, I need some new tuners for an Ibanez RG and these look like they'd be a direct fit. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SH414T8/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m sketchy about anything out of China, but you could try them and return them if they don’t work, since it’s Amazon.


----------



## Strobe (Nov 28, 2020)

No. No, they cannot.

(IMHO)


----------



## elkoki (Nov 28, 2020)

Strobe said:


> No. No, they cannot.
> 
> (IMHO)



Looking through some of the reviews apparently the 3+3 tuners are great(they have a 1:21 ratio) but the 6 inline reviews are pretty mixed some good some bad. The 6 inline are the ones I need, I'm thinking they're at least an upgrade from cheap Ibanez stock tuners that come in an Indonesian guitar? I think I might get them just to try em, if they're total crap I'll return them, Amazon has free returns anyway


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 28, 2020)

The guyker stuff is actually pretty ok?
At least the stuff they copy is pretty good. they probably just cheap out on materials.


----------



## thedonal (Nov 28, 2020)

I would avoid and get a decent brand. I entertained a set of Chinese copies for an old Fender acoustic I have- went with a set of Wilkinson tuners that were a bit more, but still pretty cheap- no locking screw, but two holes in the post at 90 degrees- they turned out pretty good.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 28, 2020)

When graphtech ratios and hipshots/gotohs are all under 100$ regularly, why bother with cheaper junk?


----------



## akinari (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm gonna vote "no." I'd wait and get a set of Gotohs next paycheck.


----------



## elkoki (Nov 28, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> When graphtech ratios and hipshots/gotohs are all under 100$ regularly, why bother with cheaper junk?


 
Know of any tuners that are direct fit for an Ibanez RG3EX1?.. the stock tuners have no screws to mount them but have those dual pole things that hold them in place. I need some of those, this guitar is surprisingly freaking awesome, but the tuning stability could use improvement.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 28, 2020)

elkoki said:


> Know of any tuners that are direct fit for an Ibanez RG3EX1?.. the stock tuners have no screws to mount them but have those dual pole things that hold them in place. I need some of those, this guitar is surprisingly freaking awesome, but the tuning stability could use improvement.


gotohs are usually direct fits for ibbys. Hipshots and graphtechs come with mounting plates that work with most guitars ime.

Never hurts to measure the tuner height/ hole size and diameter to guarantee a good fit though.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 28, 2020)

elkoki said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on tuners like these? I think they're made in China. They're called "Guyker" they got 6 inline and 3+3, at the moment they are $28 through a black Friday deal on Amazon, normally they are $34. Not a huge price difference but they're cheap enough to get my attention, I need some new tuners for an Ibanez RG and these look like they'd be a direct fit.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SH414T8/?tag=sevenstringorg-20



Well i got a set of these Guyker locking tuners for my HM strat about a year or so back so here's some feedback from someone who has this brands units in hand so to speak 







These were the "Pro/upgraded version" and are Gear Ratio'ed @ 1:18 , also these are made in Korea not china and are really excellent quality, super smooth, hold tune and lock without issues & as good as anything x3 the price, the main reason they are much cheaper is because you are cutting out the middle man/retail's slice of the pie....anyone who's worked in retail knows there is pretty much a 70-100% markup on anything offered for sale (the reason they can still make money on 50% off sales runs) also chinese CCP pretty much pay the postage for you on this stuff because they want it to be exported cheaply.

Yep there are a lot of nasty cheap ass monkey metal shit locking tuners for sale on amazon and aliexpress but these guyker units aren't like those and id recommend them to anyone looking to upgrade from OEM stuff without the outlay of gotoh/grover/schaller

Shout if you want pic's of my units on the HM strat.


----------



## elkoki (Nov 28, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Well i got a set of these Guyker locking tuners for my HM strat about a year or so back so here's some feedback from someone who has this brands units in hand so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post that pic


----------



## foreright (Nov 28, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> When graphtech ratios and hipshots/gotohs are all under 100$ regularly, why bother with cheaper junk?



With respect there’s a fair difference between “under $100” and $28. For what it’s worth I’d agree that hipshots are likely to be better quality but $60 better?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 28, 2020)

foreright said:


> With respect there’s a fair difference between “under $100” and $28. For what it’s worth I’d agree that hipshots are likely to be better quality but $60 better?


In my opinion, yes, they're worth the extra cost. I put those 3 brands on all of my guitars and have zero issues with tuning stability.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 28, 2020)

elkoki said:


> post that pic



Here ya go























As you can see there aren't even any cast lines around the tuner units or even the buttons,but plz update us with what you think if you decided to buy that is once they arrive.


----------



## foreright (Nov 28, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> In my opinion, yes, they're worth the extra cost. I put those 3 brands on all of my guitars and have zero issues with tuning stability.



Fair enough - I tend to go with Hipshot myself but I’ve used some cheaper locking tuners in the past with good results. I’d say that your mileage is more likely to vary with non locking ones.

My point was more that if someone’s looking at sub $30 tuners then ones 3 times the cost are likely to be out of budget.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 28, 2020)

foreright said:


> Fair enough - I tend to go with Hipshot myself but I’ve used some cheaper locking tuners in the past with good results. I’d say that your mileage is more likely to vary with non locking ones.
> 
> My point was more that if someone’s looking at sub $30 tuners then ones 3 times the cost are likely to be out of budget.


Again, speaking from experience, buying cheap usually means buying twice [or more]. 
There are places to cheap out on guitars (like electronics, pickup rings) but anytime I've gone cheap on tuners it ends badly. The screws to hold the tuners to the headstock are usually zinc shit that strip extremely easily, or there are burrs on the inside of the tuner. 
Wilkinsons are the exception ime. They're pretty solid for the price point.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 28, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Again, speaking from experience, buying cheap usually means buying twice [or more].
> There are places to cheap out on guitars (like electronics, pickup rings) but anytime I've gone cheap on tuners it ends badly. The screws to hold the tuners to the headstock are usually zinc shit that strip extremely easily, or there are burrs on the inside of the tuner.
> Wilkinsons are the exception ime. They're pretty solid for the price point.




All valid points on cheap ass tunners and ive seen those issues with the Burrs and Screws + locking pins that are under/oversizeds or miss cut threads ,but as you can see these units do not have any of those issues (screws used where the ones sent with the units) and are infact quite a ways above Wilkinson quality (which i also have to hand)


----------



## elkoki (Nov 28, 2020)

foreright said:


> Fair enough - I tend to go with Hipshot myself but I’ve used some cheaper locking tuners in the past with good results. I’d say that your mileage is more likely to vary with non locking ones.
> 
> My point was more that if someone’s looking at sub $30 tuners then ones 3 times the cost are likely to be out of budget.



In my case it's not necessarily a budget thing.. It's more like being a penny pincher lol... The guitar (RG3EX1) they'd go in actually cost me $120 lol. The previous owner installed a Crunch Lab / Liquifire set & Dimarzio strap so it was a great deal. I'm sorta real stingy about my money and I'm on a constant look out for deals on quality stuff, I didn't want to spend a lot on tuners, just sorta as a challenge to keep the overall price of the guitar low. You know cus you can sorta brag and be like "check out the guitar I got and it was only $$!".. I ordered the Guykers, I'll closely examine them, if they're crap I'll return em and order some hipshots.


----------



## Phlegethon (Nov 28, 2020)

If you're going to drop money on something like locking tuners? It's one of those things where you buy the established, relatively expensive stuff or not touch it at all. Sure those amazon locking tuners are cheap but at best? They're going to be a sidegrade to the stock MII tuning machines. And it only goes downhill from there quality wise. There's a lot of high cost manufacturing involved in making locking tuners in general so if you're getting 30 dollar locking tuners? Corners have been cut, and your guitar will be worse off for installing them.

Looking at how much the guitar cost you is irrelevant. Does it already hold tune well? If not, then switching to any kind of locking tuners isn't going to fix the problem 100%. There's going to be other reasons behind tuning instability. If it does hold tune well? Why waste money on a halfassed solution?


----------



## elkoki (Nov 28, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> If you're going to drop money on something like locking tuners? It's one of those things where you buy the established, relatively expensive stuff or not touch it at all. Sure those amazon locking tuners are cheap but at best? They're going to be a sidegrade to the stock MII tuning machines. And it only goes downhill from there quality wise. There's a lot of high cost manufacturing involved in making locking tuners in general so if you're getting 30 dollar locking tuners? Corners have been cut, and your guitar will be worse off for installing them.
> 
> Looking at how much the guitar cost you is irrelevant. Does it already hold tune well? If not, then switching to any kind of locking tuners isn't going to fix the problem 100%. There's going to be other reasons behind tuning instability. If it does hold tune well? Why waste money on a halfassed solution?



The guitar stays in tune decently well after stretching the strings out , but not well enough for extended lead playing . The guitar is well set up so it's not an issue with the nut or anything else the tuners just aren't that great. I will just go for the hipshots ... it makes sense in the end


----------



## elkoki (Nov 29, 2020)

So glad I cancelled! Reverb had a $25 off coupon code off any orders over $50 so I ordered some black hipshots and it turned out to be $36 shipped! Oh hell yeah!

For anyone looking to order anything the code is 25off50

there's also a 50 off 200 code.


----------



## Phlegethon (Nov 29, 2020)

elkoki said:


> The guitar stays in tune decently well after stretching the strings out , but not well enough for extended lead playing . The guitar is well set up so it's not an issue with the nut or anything else the tuners just aren't that great. I will just go for the hipshots ... it makes sense in the end



As an aside, I would take at some of the usual suspects because of the lack of stability over time (setup, bridge, nut .... etc). My RG321MH never had any issue holding tune with its stock tuners before I swapped them out for Gotoh MGT's. I was tuning once every two to three days under relatively long stints of playing, and teaching (when I still did that). I'd usually be out a quarter step at most.


----------



## Omzig (Nov 29, 2020)

elkoki said:


> So glad I cancelled! Reverb had a $25 off coupon code off any orders over $50 so I ordered some black hipshots and it turned out to be $36 shipped! Oh hell yeah!
> 
> For anyone looking to order anything the code is 25off50
> 
> there's also a 50 off 200 code.




Hipshots for $36 ! some one has got to be cutting corners...or this is just a perfect example of what i posted about retail markup costs......any ways nice score


----------



## dmlinger (Nov 29, 2020)

Check out Sperzel. They are great tuners and can be had for $60 from several Reverb sellers. They use a 10mm mounting hole. They aren't going to be Schaller quality (gold standard IMO), but Scaller will cost you over $100 for a 6 string set. 

Sperzel also makes an "EZ" mounting set that doesn't use a mounting pin. If you go this route, don't over tighten the tuner or it will break. Don't ask how I know. But they will send a replacement tuner if you email and ask nicely  

I also scored a 7 string set of Hipshot Grip Lock tuners for $75 from Reverb as well. Excited to try these out as well. 

My opinion on hardware is that the quality stuff only costs a bit more than the junk. 

Buy once, cry once.


----------



## elkoki (Nov 29, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> As an aside, I would take at some of the usual suspects because of the lack of stability over time (setup, bridge, nut .... etc). My RG321MH never had any issue holding tune with its stock tuners before I swapped them out for Gotoh MGT's. I was tuning once every two to three days under relatively long stints of playing, and teaching (when I still did that). I'd usually be out a quarter step at most.



If they stayed in tune that well why did you swap them out for Gotohs?


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 29, 2020)

elkoki said:


> So glad I cancelled! Reverb had a $25 off coupon code off any orders over $50 so I ordered some black hipshots and it turned out to be $36 shipped! Oh hell yeah!
> 
> For anyone looking to order anything the code is 25off50
> 
> there's also a 50 off 200 code.


Link please!


----------



## elkoki (Nov 29, 2020)

littlebadboy said:


> Link please!


Just go on reverb.com , choose something you want to buy and at the checkout type in 25off50 .


----------



## elkoki (Nov 29, 2020)

dmlinger said:


> Check out Sperzel. They are great tuners and can be had for $60 from several Reverb sellers. They use a 10mm mounting hole. They aren't going to be Schaller quality (gold standard IMO), but Scaller will cost you over $100 for a 6 string set.
> 
> Sperzel also makes an "EZ" mounting set that doesn't use a mounting pin. If you go this route, don't over tighten the tuner or it will break. Don't ask how I know. But they will send a replacement tuner if you email and ask nicely
> 
> ...



Yep I scored the Grip Locks as well


----------



## Phlegethon (Nov 29, 2020)

elkoki said:


> If they stayed in tune that well why did you swap them out for Gotohs?



Ease of string changes. If I'm not doing any other work? String changes are over in about five minutes. There was also an improvement in how well my guitars hold tune don't get me wrong, but that was never my primary reason for putting Gotohs in the axes I use the most.


----------



## elkoki (Nov 29, 2020)

Phlegethon said:


> Ease of string changes. If I'm not doing any other work? String changes are over in about five minutes. There was also an improvement in how well my guitars hold tune don't get me wrong, but that was never my primary reason for putting Gotohs in the axes I use the most.



This Ibanez holds in tune well enough that I don't have to stop and retune during a song, but it's not perfect either. I'm just real anal about intonation, if it goes out even slightly I can already hear it. The guitar stays in tune much better if it's just rhythm playing , so if your main playing style is that, it could explain why you don't have a lot of problems.. playing lead definitely knocks it out of tune a lot quicker


----------



## littlebadboy (Nov 29, 2020)

elkoki said:


> Just go on reverb.com , choose something you want to buy and at the checkout type in 25off50 .


I couldn't find any that would bring it down to $36!


----------



## elkoki (Nov 29, 2020)

littlebadboy said:


> I couldn't find any that would bring it down to $36!



I got these but I think the promo code ended https://reverb.com/item/2034306-hip...n-staggered-closed-guitar-tuners-with-ump-kit


----------



## Marat (Dec 1, 2020)

I did buy a 3+3 set of "original jinho" from ebay for 50 aud (30usd?), and yes they were locking but a few of them were turned too easy... so the guitar ended up staying in tune worse than before! finally replaced with gotoh and it changed it all... 

i think saving 50 aud is not worth it if you risk not having a decent guitar staying in tune.


----------



## Joan Maal (Dec 1, 2020)

Look for VANSON locking tuners on Ebay... they are pretty decent for the price


----------



## ibanez1998 (Dec 1, 2020)

elkoki said:


> What are your guys' thoughts on tuners like these? I think they're made in China. They're called "Guyker" they got 6 inline and 3+3, at the moment they are $28 through a black Friday deal on Amazon, normally they are $34. Not a huge price difference but they're cheap enough to get my attention, I need some new tuners for an Ibanez RG and these look like they'd be a direct fit.



You're not going to find me cheaping out on tuners. Locking or not your tuners directly contribute to tuning stability, and having good smooth tuners help you to get the super fine adjustments right. Add in the locking components and a cheap design with cheap materials will waste your time dramatically. Consider the pinch points and how tuning a guitar to perfection (which won't be easy on cheaply made tuners) you then lock the string only to have it screw up your tuning. For me, I'm a Sperzel locking tuners kind of guy. I've had those and Schallers which my EBMM Majesty has and I don't even find those as smooth to tune as the Sperzels.


----------



## Exit Existence (Dec 1, 2020)

Marat said:


> I did buy a 3+3 set of "original jinho" from ebay for 50 aud (30usd?), and yes they were locking but a few of them were turned too easy... so the guitar ended up staying in tune worse than before! finally replaced with gotoh and it changed it all...
> 
> i think saving 50 aud is not worth it if you risk not having a decent guitar staying in tune.



I have had really good luck with JIN HO brand locking tuners. I have 3 sets on different guitars and the only issue I had was 1 string post hole being a little sharp/had burr on it that I just sanded down smooth. Jin Ho OEM's parts for many manufacturers, they make stuff for Wilkinson, my LTD tuners were stamped JIN-HO on the inside ect.. 
They sell them on Guitar Fetish as "Sperzel Style Locking Tuners" for $33 and they sometimes run coupon codes too. Good value.


----------



## elkoki (Dec 1, 2020)

Marat said:


> I did buy a 3+3 set of "original jinho" from ebay for 50 aud (30usd?), and yes they were locking but a few of them were turned too easy... so the guitar ended up staying in tune worse than before! finally replaced with gotoh and it changed it all...
> 
> i think saving 50 aud is not worth it if you risk not having a decent guitar staying in tune.





Joan Maal said:


> Look for VANSON locking tuners on Ebay... they are pretty decent for the price





ibanez1998 said:


> You're not going to find me cheaping out on tuners. Locking or not your tuners directly contribute to tuning stability, and having good smooth tuners help you to get the super fine adjustments right. Add in the locking components and a cheap design with cheap materials will waste your time dramatically. Consider the pinch points and how tuning a guitar to perfection (which won't be easy on cheaply made tuners) you then lock the string only to have it screw up your tuning. For me, I'm a Sperzel locking tuners kind of guy. I've had those and Schallers which my EBMM Majesty has and I don't even find those as smooth to tune as the Sperzels.





Exit Existence said:


> I have had really good luck with JIN HO brand locking tuners. I have 3 sets on different guitars and the only issue I had was 1 string post hole being a little sharp/had burr on it that I just sanded down smooth. Jin Ho OEM's parts for many manufacturers, they make stuff for Wilkinson, my LTD tuners were stamped JIN-HO on the inside ect..
> They sell them on Guitar Fetish as "Sperzel Style Locking Tuners" for $33 and they sometimes run coupon codes too. Good value.




Thanks for the replies, but like I said I bought Hipshot locking tuners after all. Those normally go for $50-60 but I got them nearly half off because of black Friday. I'll be staying away from low end tuners


----------



## adrianb (Dec 2, 2020)

Omzig said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off-topic: i'm more interested in more pics of that Strat.


----------

